
Show HN: Fullstack React and Node Masterclass (With GraphQL and TypeScript) - jashmenn
https://newline.co/tinyhouse
======
jhoutromundo
This feels like a scam/spam to me.

If I open my Instagram right now, I will see thousands of those courses. All
of them making mistakes about what a masterclass is, all of them talking about
"modern" stacks and lacking a lot of content.

To put into perspective: 2 of the 3 courses that I've enrolled missed the "how
to put in production mode" part.

But don't get me wrong, I like what you are doing. It is just that I miss the
"real advanced" part. All of them seems to teach the same thing, in the same
speed.

~~~
iqen93
One of the co-instructors here. I 100% see where you're coming from. There's a
lot of things that we cover in the course and spend a lot of effort in and
there are other topics that are very important that we didn't include within
the scope of the course (e.g. unit/integration testing).

To address the above, we've tried being as transparent as possible by
highlighting the main focus points of the course in our landing page, showing
the app that people will build publicly
([https://tinyhouse.app](https://tinyhouse.app)), and providing a detailed
syllabus page
([https://newline.co/tinyhouse/syllabus](https://newline.co/tinyhouse/syllabus))
that shows every lesson we go through. We definitely want students and/or
potential students to know exactly what they'll be going through before they
even decide to dive in.

------
jashmenn
Hey HN, so I think that 2020 will be the year of the "GARMENT" stack:

GraphQL / Apollo / React / MongoDB* / Express / Node / TypeScript

(*or maybe Postgres)

Most of the mini-courses I'd watch would build "demo apps" that weren't even
remotely production-ready. And I was pretty frustrated by the lack of non-
trivial example projects. I wasted probably hundreds of hours trying to figure
out on my own:

how to properly use TypeScript and React together, how to securely add
permissions for my GraphQL resolvers, how to use typings for Apollo requests,
...and dozens of other little details

So that's why we built Tinyhouse - a full-featured, non-trivial, full-stack
Node.js/GraphQL server and React app that covers all of the details (and the
right way to implement them).

------
quickthrower2
Edit: apologies it may be a fat finger issue.

Please don’t auto play the vid. Is there some trick you did for that because
usually safari iOS stops that happening. Maybe like highjacking the first
event that can play video?

